# 1950s Excavator



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this RC Controlled Volvo Excavator on Ebay.
 
It's cab is too new for the years span I model (Mid 40s to mid 60s).
 
I googled Excavator and really didn't see what I thought would be an excavator from the late 40s to mid 60s.
 
Was there no such thing or maybe they were called something else?
 
I feel the steam shovels are too old for my time frame.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1050s Excavator*

Randy how tall are the figures, are they close to 1/22~1/24?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

*RE: 1050s Excavator*

The Bantam was made in 1946. They used cables all the way through to the 1960s. 
There was an era of internal combustion engine shovels that looked similar to steam shovels prior. 

Schield SpecCast made the Bantam in 1:25 a few years back in a back hoe, a shovel, a grapple/log/scrap and a drag line. 
They are still around if you look but not real cheap.


Here is a 1:50 model of the same












Andrew


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1050s Excavator*

The 1050s was probably a pick and shovel..... 

For the 1950s-ish.... these are what I found after a quick search 
http://www.nesys.org/HCEA/BV2003_Sat/DSM06727.jpg 
http://www.nesys.org/HCEA/BV2003_Sat/DSM06728.jpg 
http://www.nesys.org/HCEA/BV2003_Sat/DSM06741.jpg 
http://www.nesys.org/HCEA/BV2003_Sat/DSM06743.jpg 
http://www.nesys.org/HCEA/BV2003_Sat/DSM06745.jpg 
http://forum.mflenses.com/userpix/20106/big_2479_Entreprenad_3_smc50_1.jpg 
All cable rather than hydraulic, so not particularly helpful. 

This one was more promising. It says it's a 1966 Priestman Beaver 
http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?3250-Priestman-Beaver-Excavator 

I couldn't find a year for this JCB-7 
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080803231755/tractors/images/a/a5/JCB_7_excavator.JPG 

No info at all on this one 
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-76337203/stock-photo-old-rusty-excavator.html 

Some possible sources for help: 
Historical Construction Equip Assn - http://www.hcea.net/ 
online archive - http://archives.hcea.net/ 
National Pike Steam Gas & Horse Assn - http://www.nationalpike.com/ 

Hope this helps....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This one was more promising. It says it's a 1966 Priestman Beaver 
http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?3250-Priestman-Beaver-Excavator 

That looks pretty good Mik 

I fat fingered the 1050. 

As you assumed, 1950s is what I meant. 

Common sense says I don't need another toy, but the kid in me says it would be neat to play with.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

i knew it was a typo... but I couldn't resist having fun with it


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw this at the Sun Coast Center in FL a few weeks ago. Seems to be the Bantam, done up in their typical highly detailed style











Jerry


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry, 

Nice photo of the steam shovel Bantam modification. 
The typical steam shovel set-up is different though. The outer arm is usually the captive one and has rack gearing driven by a small steam cylinder. 
There may be exceptions where they used a cable for that function but why would you if you had the power of steam? 
The early diesel shovels looked much the same as steam shovels.

Andrew


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy, 

That little baby Bantam cable excavator is probably the best fit for your era. Hydraulic hoes didn't really come in in any numbers until later. We called them either cable shovels (like the one Jerry just posted) or cable hoes/cable excavators for ones like Andrew posted. We used Link Belt LS98 cable shovels to feed the gravel crushers, and the LS98 cable hoe for trenching. 
Here's some models exactly like we used: 
http://www.ccmodels.com/closed-cranes-LS-98hoe.html 
http://www.ccmodels.com/closed-cranes-LS-98.html 

Keith


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Randy- 

The excavtors (shovels, excavators/backhoes and draglines) built in the 40's, 50,s and into the 60,s were all cable operated and depending on the size you could have gasoline or diesel power. The major US manufactures were Bucyruse- Erie, Northwest, Koehring, Shield Batam, Little Giant and a few more. 
About 1964/65 Koehring introduced the Koehring 505 that had hyd. cylinders for the boom stick and bucket functions with mechanical dive. This was the start of hydraulic operated functions. Probably a cable operated model would be more in keeping with your era. 
Monte Pence aka rookie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Rookie and all of you that have replied. 

The little boy in my won out and I bought one yesterday. 

Once it gets delivered, I'll put it to work and see if it's worth modifying the cab to look like a mid to late 60s excavator. 

I need to make a run to the feed store to buy some chicken grit for balasting the rails and will need something that looks like coal to load into my coal cars.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

> and will need something that looks like coal to load into my coal cars.











Aquarium charcoal looks great and is easy to work with.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I don't know what happened to my original photo as it is still located on photo bucket where it was stored.

But anyway. I got batteries for this thing and was quite dis-appointed.

Yea it only cost $32.95, but with the cheap price of servos etc today, I expected more.

It has a control stick for each track which is good.

But the gears driving the tracks easily slip giving a clatter sound.

The arm and scoop are on one button that causes the bucket and arm to cycle through their motion so long as you push the button down.

Worse yet, the bucket doesn't even scrape the ground let alone reach below the level of the tracks.

Then there is the fact that the caband scoop does not have powered swivel on the tracks.

Oh well, the grandson will have fun with it when he comes along.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks like it would have that plastic grinding sound that the Chinese have perfected so well. LOL 
They probably made it's motion only work above the ground so it would not die as quick. It would crawl along the ground with one leg rather than dig. 
Made for loading jelly beans.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Now that Randy had gotten me interested in old steam/cable shovels, cant find any, and nothing at ECLSTS. Ah the thrill of the hunt


Jerry


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I too have been looking for something of the likes too. 50s-60s era. Maybe 70ish. 
I need 4 Backhoes, or bulldozers or excavators to provide loads for 4 USAT depressed center flatcars. Not finding anything (at least for under $200-$300 each ) and what I did see was not 1:25th to 1:32nd scale







What I'd like to find would be a nice yellow Cat construction vehicle(s). Any more ideas of where to look ??? I've done Evil bay and 3000 toys.

Rocky


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Rocky, I saw a die cast dealer in the UK that has stock of the 1:25 bantams. Found on Google. I can't remember where though now. The shovel and the dragline. Pricey but they were about $120+ US dollars back when they were easily available anyway. 

A lot of the smaller dozers are 1:16 same as tractors etc. Strechable for 1:20.3 if they are small prototypes but way too big for 1:29. 

1:25 Scrapers, Crawlers, Dozers.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Constructio...t=nc 

First Gear 1:25 IH 175 Crawler w/Bucket & Winch Dem NIB 1/25 $105
http://www.ebay.com/itm/First-Gear-...3ccf6d7fb4 

First Gear 1:25 International TD-25 Crawler-Dozer w/ Sheep's Foot Stk. # 79-0177 $149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/First-Gear-...4d065049a7 

There are others some older in 1:25 near half those prices up with going bids, good luck! 

1:25 Bantam shovel in the UK (different to the other one I saw) 120 British pounds.
http://www.modelenium.co.uk/product...35-backhoe 

Andrew


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rocky, 

In my experience the best value are the 1st gear machines, but to get actual Caterpillar vs IH you pay a premium as you have probably seen. The Cat D9's are beautiful machines but also bear in mind they are big machines in real life so are wide for a train load. The Spec cast IH machines are a good option too--they had some bulldozers, sidebooms and tractors. Check out Art Knapps, they might even have some Bantams left in stock: 
http://artknapptrains.com/diecast.html 
I would give them a call and ask Bob: 604-596-9201 

Keith


----------

